# سجل دخولك هنا بصلاة لوالدة الرب



## ماثيا (28 أكتوبر 2012)

اخواتي واخواني حابة تشاركوني بهذه الفقرة وهيا عند دخولك هنا سجل مشاركتك بصلاة خاصة للعذراء مريم وابدي انا الصلاة وهي
ياوالدة الاله الممتلئة نعمة المذهلة (ملكة الكل)لست اهلا لتدخلي تحت سقف بيتي ولكن بما انك والدة الاله الرحيم تفوهي بالكلمة لتبرء نفسي ويتشدد جسدي الواهن وبماان لك القدرة التي لاتقهر قولا وفعلا ياملكة الكل تضرعي من اجلي واحرزي لي النصر لامجد اسمك الفائق تمجيدا دوما الان وكل اوان الى الدهور امين


----------



## كلدانية (28 أكتوبر 2012)

امييين
صلاة رااائعة
ربنا يبارك خدمتك

*عذراء يا حضن الأمان*..
*..
في هذا الزمان الغدار..
بالوفاء كللينا..
وكوني السفينة..
في امواج قلوبنا الحزينة..
هدهدينا ..
في ارجوحة الحياة 
لنستقر في قلب الإله..

يا احلى الأمهات..واعدينا
بألا تحرمينا 
طعم الحياة..
فإننا غارقون حد الحطام..
بين الأموات..

يا سفينة النجاة..
للبر اوصلينا..
بالزهور و السلام والحب اغمرينا..
إليك نصرخ..
بثوبك نتشبث..احمينا..
من شر الاعداء  خلصينا
و انزعي منا الضنى..
نحبك فالحب خلاصنا..به عانقينا..*
[SIZE=+0]*امين*​​[/SIZE]


----------



## ماثيا (29 أكتوبر 2012)

شكرا على مرورك يا اختي وتسلمين


----------



## +بنت العذراء+ (1 نوفمبر 2012)

ماثيا

شكرا لموضوعكِ الرائع
امي العذراء تحميكِ و تحرسكِ 






يا قديسة مريم،
يا معونة المحتاجين،
امنحي القوة للضعفاء،
عزّي الحزانى ،
صلّي من أجل شعب الله ،
اعضدي الاكليروس،
تشفّعي بالمكرّسين.
إنّ كل من يطلب معونتك يا مريم
يختبر حمايتك التي لا تكّل.
آمين.
​


----------



## النهيسى (1 نوفمبر 2012)

السلام لك يا مريم الأم الحنون الطاهره العفيفه أشفى لينا أمام عرش النعمه لدى وليدك الحبيب يسوع المسيح آمين​


----------



## ماثيا (1 نوفمبر 2012)

ياسيدة الشفاء مريم كوني معي دائما حتى اتمتع بشفاعتك بصحة الجسد وسلامة العقل وانمو بقوة في الايمان وان احب ابنك بسوع المسيح امين


----------



## ماثيا (1 نوفمبر 2012)

ارحمينا وتضرعي لاجلنا وبالاخص تلك النفوس المحتاجة لك احبا يا ام الله​


----------



## +بنت العذراء+ (1 نوفمبر 2012)

اذكري يا مريم، تلك اللحظة المقدسة، عندما أودَعَنا يسوع ابنك الإلهي لرعايتك الوالدية ،
فيما كان ينازع على الصليب.
أنتِ أمّنا، ونحن نرغب أن نبقى دائماً أبناءك المخلصين.
اجعلينا، لذلك، نشعر بتأثير شفاعتك الفعّالة لدى يسوع المسيح.
اجعلي اسمك يتمجّد ثانية في المزار المشهور في انجلترا بأسرها بزياراتك، والنِعم والعجائب العديدة.
صلّي يا والدة الله القديسة، من أجل اهتداء انجلترا، شفاء المرضى ، مؤاساة المحزونين ، توبة الخاطئين ، السلام لنفوس الموتى.
يا مريم الطوباوية ، يا والدة الله ، يا سيدة والسينغام ، اشفعي فينا.
آمين.​


----------



## كلدانية (1 نوفمبر 2012)

أشكرك يا عذراء على عطاءك لي 
وعلى سماع صلاتي وتضرعك آمين​


----------



## ماثيا (2 نوفمبر 2012)

اذكري يامريم البتول الرؤوف انه لم يسمع قط ان احدا التجأ الى حمايتك وطلب شفاعتك فخاب فبهذه الثقة قصدتك ياعذراء العذارى امي متضرعا بين يديك وباكيا على ماصدر عني من الخطايا والذنوب فياام الكلمة الالهي لاتردي طلباتي بل استمعي الي برافة واستجيبي لي ...امين


----------



## +بنت العذراء+ (3 نوفمبر 2012)

أيتها البتول الفائقة القداسة، أمّ سيدنا يسوع المسيح، 
بحق الحزن الغامر الذي اختبرته عندما شهدتِ عذاب، صلب، 
وموت ابنك الإله ، انظري إليّ بعين الشفقة، وأيقظي في قلبي
 إحساس المؤاساة الرقيقة للمعذبين ، ومقتاً صادقاً لخطاياي،
 حتى إذا ما تحررتُ من الميول غير الضرورية تجاه الأفراح الزائلة
 على هذه الأرض، أتوق إلى أورشليم السماوية 
و تتجه كل أفكاري وأفعالي من الآن فصاعداً تجاه هذا الهدف الذي أرغب به كثيراً
التسبيح ، المجد ، والحب لربنا يسوع، ولأمّ الله  القديسة الطاهرة

آمين​


----------



## تعيسة (3 نوفمبر 2012)

السلام عليك يا مريم يا ممتلئة نعمة الرب معك مباركة انت في النساء ومباركة ثمرة بطنك يسوع المسيح
يا قديسة مريم يا والدة الاله صلي لاجلنا نحن الخطاة الان وفي ساعة موتنا
 امين


----------



## Rosetta (3 نوفمبر 2012)

يا والدة الإله المكرمة،، 
تشفعي فينا وأنقذي بشفاعتك الإنسانية 
وأخرجي من قلوبنا الحقد والكره واملأي قلوبنا بسلامك ومحبتك 
 
​


----------



## ElectericCurrent (3 نوفمبر 2012)

تحفظ بسيط  :
الصلاة فى المسيحية لا تكون   موجهه  إلا  إلى  الاب ابو  ربنا والهنا ومخلصنا  يسوع المسيح فى شخص ربنا يسوع بواسطة الروح القدس  المرسل الينا من السماء

اما  العذراء فيصح ان نقول   فيما يخص  حديثنا الى شخصها الطاهر  *{ مــنــاجاة}​*
@[ ::][   السلام لكى  .نسألكى ايتها القديسة الممتلئة مجداً    ايتها العذراء   كل حين : والدة الاله   ام  المسيح  . إصعدى صلاواتنا إلى إبنك الحبيب   .لينعم لنا بمغفرة خطايانا  .السلام لكى   يا  من ولدتى    لنا النور الحقيقي    المسيح الهنا    ايتها العذراء  القديسة  اسألى الرب عنا ليصنع رحمة مع نفوسنا   وينعم لنا بمغفرة خطايانا  +  أيتها العذراء القديسة  والدة الاله مرتمريم   الشفيعة الامينة  لجنس البشرية  اشفعى فينا امام المسيح الذى ولدتيه    لكى  ينعم لنا بمغفرة خطايانا 
+  السلام   لكى ايتها العذراء  الملكة الحقيقية  السلام لفخر جنسنا  ولدتى لنا عمانؤئيل  
+نسألكى :أذكرينا ايتها الشفيعة المؤتمنة امام ربنا يسوع المسيح  ليفغفر لنا خطايانا ]

@[ :: ][ +نعظمكى ياأم النور الحقيقي   .  ونمجدكى *أيتها العذراء  القديسة  والدة الاله ​*:لانكى ولدنتى لنا* مخلص العالم *  الذى آتى وخلص نفوسنا : المجد لك ياربنا ومخلصنا الرب يسوع المسيح  : فخر الرسل +  اكليل الشهداء :تهليل القديسين   : ثبات الكنائس :غفران  الخطايا  بنبشر بالثالوث القدوس   .إله واحد نسجد له ونمجده  يارب ارحم يارب ارحم يارب بارك امين   ]


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (3 نوفمبر 2012)




----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (3 نوفمبر 2012)

​


----------



## تعيسة (4 نوفمبر 2012)

يا مريم صلي لاجلنا
ساعدينا
امين


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (5 نوفمبر 2012)

بشكرك يانور عنيا 
ازكريني امام عرش النعمه واحرصي اهلي واصدقائي 
​


----------



## تعيسة (6 نوفمبر 2012)

يا مريم يا نور العالم

يا ام الجميع 
صلي لاجلنا
​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (6 نوفمبر 2012)

أطلب منك ياامي وام ربي
ان تكوني مع ....غدااا

​


----------



## تعيسة (7 نوفمبر 2012)

يا عذراء يا ام الله ساعدينا كل وقت وكل ساعة


----------



## +بنت العذراء+ (7 نوفمبر 2012)

ياامي العذراء بين يديكِ اجد 
راحتي 
فساعديني و لا تتركيني وحيدة


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (9 نوفمبر 2012)




----------



## تعيسة (10 نوفمبر 2012)

يا عذراء حبيني صوتك الحلو سمعيني لبسيني ثوب الطاعة كل وقت وكل ساعة بطلب منك بشفاعة ماما وبابا خليلي 
امين


----------



## +ماريا+ (10 نوفمبر 2012)

يا قديسة مرتمريم اذكرينا امام ابنك واشفعى فينا


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (10 نوفمبر 2012)

يأغلي واعز الناس 
بحبك جداااا ازكريني امام عرش النعمه
وبشكرك علي اللي حصل انهارده اوووي



​


----------



## تعيسة (11 نوفمبر 2012)

يا عذراء يا ام النور صلي لاجلنا نحن الخطاة


----------



## +بنت العذراء+ (12 نوفمبر 2012)

تحت ستر حمايتك  نلتجىء يا والدة الله القديسة  
فلا تغفلي عن طلباتنا  في احتياجاتنا إليك 
 لكن نجّينا من جميع المخاطر على الدوام  أيتها العذراء المجيدة المباركة​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (12 نوفمبر 2012)

يانور عنيا
اقفي معايا بكره...
​


----------



## تعيسة (13 نوفمبر 2012)

يا مريم لا تنسينا وع دروب الحق اهدينا
ومنصليلك عينينا
اشكرك يا امي


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (26 ديسمبر 2012)




----------



## تعيسة (28 ديسمبر 2012)

بشافاعتك يا والدة الاله صلي لاجلنا


----------



## تعيسة (3 يناير 2013)

*يا عذراء احميني وصوتك الحلو سمعيني لبسينيني توب الطاعة كل وقت وكل ساعة بطلب منك بشفاعة ماما وبابا خليلي*​


----------

